# If u wanna burst my eardrums, you better tip...



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

some people come in with an aux cord handy. And they play LOUD tasteless music. I dont understand why it has to be so loud!!

People rate low if you dont let them play music, and unfortunately, my ratings is not padded (a-hole proof) yet.

And uber is nasty about cancellation rates.

So I bite the bullet, eardrums about to pop off.... And the only thing that can salvage the situation is a tip. If they dont tip, 1 star for them.

I believe in good karma, the more I rate high, the more I receive 5 star ratings too.... but some people, ughhh.....

Seriously, *music from people who cant sing is NOT music. *Play it at average volume, it's cool. Im in the hospitality business, I can dig it. _But to max it to try to look cool to passersby, is down right moronic._

I really wonder... there are 2 kinds of music that gets played Super loud: music from people who cant sing, and mariachi music. Im not knocking on those genres, Im just annoyed about the fact that the stereotypical people tend to play these stupid xet LOUD. Why does it have to be so loud!

Oh yeah, it becomes personal if my eardrums are about to burst. I love my eardrums, I use it everyday. Inconvenience it in any way, yah better tip. Cause Im gonna go nasty on your rating and Pretty sure other drivers will rate u low too.

Yeah, pretty sucky I still got my hands tied by the rating system. A low volume driver like me is gonna take forever to get to the padded 500 rated ride mark. Holy jezuz, have mercy on me.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

Dude, you need to adopt the my car my rules attitude. Why in the hell would you put up with that..


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

nuggetnut said:


> Dude, you need to adopt the my car my rules attitude. Why in the hell would you put up with that..


I did. And my ratings dropped from 4.88 to 4.71 in 2 weeks. Im pretty sure most of it are from people who "cant play their jam"

So now Im trying to pad my rating so I can have a buffer against those @#$%


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Unfortunately, the drunker they are, the worse they sing, and the less likely they will tip for your allowing your car to be turned into their ultra loud party bus.

Whatever you do, *don't* let them control the volume.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Whenever I get a group of drunks who don't leave the volume control alone, I yank out the aux cable and play some Barry Manilow loud.


----------



## Missmira1122 (Sep 18, 2016)

Lol drove one of many ridiculously shitfaced college kids the other night in Boston, the one in particular is pretty much half-zombie idk why his friends put him in the front seat... He gets super close to the stereo controls and starts pressing the preset buttons, took him a minute to realize it was on Bluetooth but he managed to switch to fm, find a scrappy college rock station and crank it. Granted I thought it was hilarious that he didn't notice I turned it right back down from the steering wheel but whatever. His friends were mortified. Drunk rides r my entertainment.


----------



## sdmonkey (Sep 17, 2016)

I tell people I have to be able to hear my phone, so we can't have the music too loud.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dizie said:


> I did. And my ratings dropped from 4.88 to 4.71 in 2 weeks. Im pretty sure most of it are from people who "cant play their jam"
> 
> So now Im trying to pad my rating so I can have a buffer against those @#$%


I have driven mostly drunks. I leave the radio off when I'm picking up. My aux cable has been "stolen." In over 1000 rides I have had maybe 10 who wanted to play crappy music and kept trying to turn it up. I can absorb those bad ratings if necessary (I think only 2 or 3 actually dinged me).

You can always tell them the previous pax was complaining about their bf or gf so much it gave you a headache.

If the radio is off most don't think to turn it on. If it's already on they want to play THEIR music has been my experience. So I just leave it off.

I've had ONE trip where I told them I was not listening to what they wanted to play.

I do cancel if I pull up and they act at all like assholes though. That cuts out a lot of the crap. I'm pretty good at sizing up drunks very quickly.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Missmira1122 said:


> Lol drove one of many ridiculously shitfaced college kids the other night in Boston, the one in particular is pretty much half-zombie idk why his friends put him in the front seat... He gets super close to the stereo controls and starts pressing the preset buttons, took him a minute to realize it was on Bluetooth but he managed to switch to fm, find a scrappy college rock station and crank it. Granted I thought it was hilarious that he didn't notice I turned it right back down from the steering wheel but whatever. His friends were mortified. Drunk rides r my entertainment.


They always put the most drunk in the front because they don't want him near them either. I did tell one group if their friend didn't calm down either he was getting out or they all were. Peer pressure got him under better control at that point.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I'd take eat drum busting anyday in place of that annoying facebook messenger popping chatting noises and people who play loud music from their phones.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

I had an ass-clown pax this past weekend text me while in route to pick him up to ask me if I had an aux cord. Wtf, it's that important that you play your shit music for the 10 minutes you're in my van. I would have canceled upon receiving the text, but it was an xl at a good surge.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> I had an ass-clown pax this past weekend text me while in route to pick him up to ask me if I had an aux cord. Wtf, it's that important that you play your shit music for the 10 minutes you're in my van. I would have canceled upon receiving the text, but it was an xl at a good surge.


Omg, he caused you to get in harms way over an aux cord. Just looking at and responding to a text while driving is risky. Oscar your lucky cuz at least you drive XL and are naturally protected by the lower folks that do silly stupid things. The pricier things are the better for you.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Oscar your lucky cuz at least you drive XL and are naturally protected by the lower folks that do silly stupid things. The pricier things are the better for you.


If only XL saved us from those people.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

They're paying a surge on XL, so the rates saved them from a cancel. Drivers giving out the aux is a holdover from when the rates were good


----------



## Rustbuster (Sep 15, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They always put the most drunk in the front because they don't want him near them either. I did tell one group if their friend didn't calm down either he was getting out or they all were. Peer pressure got him under better control at that point.


Yup they always stuff the drunk in the front. Better to throw up on the driver lol


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

AUX cord, what's aux cord....that's my response.


----------



## RobK62 (Sep 21, 2016)

dizie said:


> some people come in with an aux cord handy. And they play LOUD tasteless music. I dont understand why it has to be so loud!!
> 
> People rate low if you dont let them play music, and unfortunately, my ratings is not padded (a-hole proof) yet.
> 
> ...


I refuse to let some jerk blow me speakers, and maybe even get me a ticket for disturbing the peace or that ever use to let them act like melon heads. I am a RIDE, not a juice bar, not Papa Johns, not Radio Shack, and not thier mother. I am a quick, ride, and I get them there safe, and friendly.

If they want all that, they can rent a limo.


----------

